# Popozao



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Check this out!  How did they even get James Lipton to do this???  LMAO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=melbZaSrgdk


----------



## Isis (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL thats so funny!


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hilarious!!

I've listened to the original song before and it's awful!!! Even my mum could do that better!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 29, 2006)

teehee


----------



## user2 (Jan 29, 2006)

But that one is wayyyy better:
http://www.youtube.com/?v=Q7Ys46KA4xw

Or that:
http://www.youtube.com/?v=oJwH9dYMGCs


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah him grooving to his own song is funnier...check out  http://thatsfire.com/
and
http://whatispopozao.ytmnd.com/


hey u know what he's good looking... i'll give him that


----------



## user2 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/kevinfederlineforreal


----------

